# New AD placement



## Lenora (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused about this new " free ad system" that has replaced the old system. Once you place an ad will it show up in the old section under the for sale or rents ( classifieds)or do you have to look somewhere else where the free ads show up?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2008)

the new ad system is not linked to the old ad system in any way.

all ads in the new system are viewable/searchable via this link

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

eventually all links pointing to the old ad system will also point to the link above.


----------

